# Are you an original gamer or a pirated one?



## pk_chester (May 1, 2008)

So we all like to game!

But do we people get the original copies or download/buy pirated ones?

I go with "NON"-originals!

Post your thoughts and/or your side!


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 1, 2008)

100% original.


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

^^+1


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 1, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^+1



100% original ke aage kuch aur likhna tha maine woh samajh jaana bhai logon.Invisible stuff hai.


----------



## xbonez (May 2, 2008)

proudly pirated


----------



## bkpeerless (May 2, 2008)

hybrid


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 2, 2008)

Pirated. You can get them faster in India, than wait for shipping. And most games arent available originally in India.


----------



## hahahari (May 2, 2008)

hybrid


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (May 2, 2008)

*PIRATED 100%*


----------



## cyberpyrate (May 2, 2008)

torrent rule


----------



## m-jeri (May 2, 2008)

pc--pirate, console-orginal (my purse empty,RROD sucks.....)


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 2, 2008)

@madjeri
Cant you mod chip it to run pirates? Oh, will that cause a RROD?


----------



## m-jeri (May 2, 2008)

hmm.....

1.most 360 in india is hitachi drives...so chip modding is like les than 10%....in india...that is......

2. here soft modding via firmware flashing is common....though i wanted to mod min myself...but rrod is dettering me....its costa upto 7k for me a month on org games....

3.RROD doesnt care abt chipping..thats what u asked....
  its doesnt mean that RROD only happens if modding occurs....

4.RROD is due to instable hardware from MS....*****es....its overheating...melting..crap..alot of stuff....google RROD....

5. A frnd of mine flash modded his 360..and when rrod stuck he just called MS and send it for replacement...it WAS replaced....they are too damn busy nowadays i guess.....they do put in a pirated disc to check it....usually...

6.if u can open ur 360 without tampering the warranty sticker from the front and flash mod it ..u have betetr chance....my frnds was like this...




ALL SAid..a fellow gamer of mine just fixed RROD himself....order X-Clamp fix....and some cool mods....and just did it himself...cost abt 10k..but it is worth it...its modded and bye bye RROd

and oh...every 1 in 3 360 will RROD...so good luck......


thers a place in chennai..game flash..near ritchie street....2k for flash modding....


----------



## Night Rider (May 2, 2008)

I am a *Demo* Gamer.


----------



## desiibond (May 2, 2008)

I first download and play pirated edition and if I like the game, I buy it else, I just finish it and then do a Shift+del

but for the first time, for NFS Prostreet, I did Shift+Del after just playing it for some 20 minutes.


----------



## nish_higher (May 2, 2008)

i buy one original game per month-be it for console or pc..and some used console titles from other ppl.tht makes some good collection and also  piracy free


----------



## nvidia (May 2, 2008)

P!r@ted!


----------



## Pathik (May 2, 2008)

P1r@t3d


----------



## m-jeri (May 2, 2008)

@nish....

then we could make it together..if u have anythin to sell..drop me a pm..if i have i be droping u a pm....

peace.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2008)

I Play only DEMOS and FREE games and that too in my Linux rig.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 2, 2008)

RS just rocks


----------



## napster007 (May 2, 2008)

i guess i'm the biggest pirate on TDF


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 2, 2008)

^^ no its me


----------



## nish_higher (May 2, 2008)

madjeri said:


> @nish....
> 
> then we could make it together..if u have anythin to sell..drop me a pm..if i have i be droping u a pm....
> 
> peace.


 

sent you a pm..contains a list of games i've ended and willing to trade\sell


----------



## m-jeri (May 2, 2008)

hehehhe..  gt it...and the price are tad high..considering those title available for 999/- .... and considering Top spin offered for 500 incl shipping..anyways i may be intrested in C&C and Fight night...will tell ya.... 
but this month no....


----------



## napster007 (May 2, 2008)

KoolKid said:


> ^^ no its me



in ur dreams kid....can u beat 144gb a month?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 2, 2008)

144 GB / month 

my hightest:-

100 GB / month


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 2, 2008)

KoolKid said:


> 144 GB / month
> 
> my hightest:-
> 
> 100 GB / month


What connection do you have?


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 2, 2008)

KoolKid said:


> ^^ no its me



pirated kid


----------



## pk_chester (May 2, 2008)

mine -- 97GB/month!

using BSNL 2MB/s Home1000 plan!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 2, 2008)

Pirated! I don't earn yet but maybe when I _do_ start earning.... 
Ahem! Ahem!


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 3, 2008)

mehnat se buy ki hui games...


----------



## sam9s (May 3, 2008)

Max Payne 1, 2 and F.E.A.R are the only games I bought officially.........rest is obvious...but the above games are definately worth a buy. My next official  buy I suppose would be Project Origin (FEAR 2)


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 3, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> mehnat se buy ki hui games...



mehnat aur tu?


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 3, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> mehnat aur tu?


koi shak?*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/23.gif


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 3, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> koi shak?*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/23.gif



mujhe toh poora yakeen hai.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 3, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> mehnat se buy ki hui games...




Mehnat to main bhi karta hu, torrent search karne mein aur phir download pura hone tak wait karne ki mehnat!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 3, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> What connection do you have?



BSNL Home 3300 Upto 2 Mbps

*Now I am changing my plan to a plan of BSNL which gives 8 Mbps speed and unlimited usage  *


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2008)

^^i hav a strange feeling


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 3, 2008)

@koolkid
You are gonna pay 15000 per month?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 3, 2008)

KoolKid said:


> BSNL Home 3300 Upto 2 Mbps
> 
> *Now I am changing my plan to a plan of BSNL which gives 8 Mbps speed and unlimited usage  *


Whatever be the price it is surely above Rs.10000 and at this price you can get at least FIVE ORIGINAL GAMES.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 3, 2008)

KoolKid said:


> BSNL Home 3300 Upto 2 Mbps
> 
> *Now I am changing my plan to a plan of BSNL which gives 8 Mbps speed and unlimited usage  *




3300 per month?  oye tu KoolKid hai ya RichKid?? 
aur 8 Mbps ka kya chakkar hai??


----------



## fun2sh (May 3, 2008)

pie ka rat ed


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 3, 2008)

@Rockstar11

its not 3300 per month its 15000 per month. its a business plan only.


----------



## amitash (May 3, 2008)

piratedriginal ratio for me is 100:1
and i dont even know wat to dload for more than 100GB my highest is 26GB...bsnl home-1800 plan...as good as home 3300 only with 10GB dload instead of 20GB.10GB is more than enuf as i dload mostly in night unlimited


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 3, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> @Rockstar11
> 
> its not 3300 per month its 15000 per month. its a business plan only.



ya i know...  main 3300 home plan ki baat kar raha hoon.... usne home3300 plan liya hai per month 3300 bahot jyada nahi hai? 

aur ye koolkid ko kaise 8 Mbps milega 
wohi toh 8Mbps sirf business plan mein aaya hai...


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 3, 2008)

@koolkid becharaa neend mein bhi posting karta hai.


----------



## y2j826 (May 3, 2008)

Pirates of the India . . . piracy rocks


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> @koolkid becharaa neend mein bhi posting karta hai.


Tu bhi neend main hai kya?PM box khali kar


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 3, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Tu bhi neend main hai kya?PM box khali kar



Done.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 4, 2008)

Why do people insist on using hindi in an english forum? I have absolutely no idea of what you people are talking about. Can anyone translate?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 4, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> @koolkid
> You are gonna pay 15000 per month?



buddy i know that.

my brother will be using this plan and after he will be out of station in 1 week then that 8 Mbps speed is mine for 3 weeks.

Resulting in downloading of 1 TeraByte



amitash said:


> piratedriginal ratio for me is 100:1



lol u are wrong it is.

1000000000000000000000000000000000/0.1



gaurav_indian said:


> @koolkid becharaa neend mein bhi posting karta hai.



mein hoso hawas me tha



dheeraj_kumar said:


> Why do people insist on using hindi in an english forum? I have absolutely no idea of what you people are talking about. Can anyone translate?



samething happen to me when user use *TAMIL *in this forum.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 4, 2008)

You dont see me using tamil for replies. I cant help it if anyone does. For all I'm concerned, I make sure everyone understands my language. Shouldnt everyone do the same?


----------



## krazzy (May 4, 2008)

I used to buy pirated games for my PS2 before since they cost 1/100th the price of original games. But now they've stopped selling pirated games here. So now I have no choice but to buy original games.  But good news is that original games for PS2 have become cheaper now and aren't obscenely expensive as they were before.


----------



## Stuge (May 4, 2008)

50% Pirated and 50% Original lol


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 4, 2008)

80% p-rated,20% original,hey i bought 2 original dubba pack games today-hitman triple pack,silent assassin,contracts and blood money and heroes V might and magic.
But most of the time RS and torrents rock!


----------



## ico (May 4, 2008)

KoolKid said:


> *Now I am changing my plan to a plan of BSNL which gives 8 Mbps speed and unlimited usage  *


Bhayi tu toh isiliye suprised hai na kyunki tujhe khud nahi pata tha ki tu change kar raha hai 8mbps waale pe........isiliye tune  use kiya..... Mera matlab tere ko khud ko hi nahi pata tha ki tu ye 8mbps waali baat post karne waala hai..

You've used  smiley and it seems like you're yourself surprised that you're gonna switch to 8mbps next month...... I mean to say, you yourself didn't know that you'll be posting this 8mbps connection truth here.......

Jhooth boley kauwa kaate......


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 4, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Bhayi tu toh isiliye suprised hai na kyunki tujhe khud nahi pata tha ki tu change kar raha hai 8mbps waale pe........isiliye tune  use kiya..... Mera matlab tere ko khud ko hi nahi pata tha ki tu ye 8mbps waali baat post karne waala hai..
> 
> You've used  smiley and it seems like you're yourself surprised that you're gonna switch to 8mbps next month...... I mean to say, you yourself didn't know that you'll be posting this 8mbps connection truth here.......
> 
> Jhooth boley kauwa kaate......



koolkid = vaibhav....


----------



## ico (May 4, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> koolkid = vaibhav....


Nahi.....keh de ki ye jhooth hai.....


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> koolkid = vaibhav....



or his clone


----------



## ico (May 4, 2008)

T159 said:


> or his clone


KoolKid can't ever take the place of Vaibhavtek. Vaibhavtek was the jaan & shaan of the forum.......


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 5, 2008)

^^^ +1


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 5, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> ^^^ +1



^^ +2


----------



## m-jeri (May 5, 2008)

........

going OT ppl......lets see how may ppl have walked the plank mates...

Aiyee....u pirates...com'on .....own up....


----------



## nvidia (May 5, 2008)

Is there an 8Mbps Unlimited plan from BSNL?


----------



## krazzy (May 5, 2008)

madjeri said:


> lets see how may ppl have *walked* the plank mates...


Walked? Most of us virtually live on the plank.


----------



## napster007 (May 5, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> What connection do you have?



i8 actually have 2 connections of 949UL. Or i think it is 749 now


----------



## m-jeri (May 5, 2008)

yup...i know..abt ther are a high no of thiose always pay....the money they pay for org games a month..if we get it..it would be 1 or 2 year of DVD supply for pirated games....

@8mbps...for bsnl....

WTH???????????


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 5, 2008)

Jack Sparrow here.


----------



## pk_chester (May 5, 2008)

Original games should be banned IMO because it costs so much and all those people who buy original games give the company people so much money that they earn around a million dollars per game! Man THAT is real illegality(hehe)


----------



## m-jeri (May 5, 2008)

GTFO......SPammer.............


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 5, 2008)

vivek.mandya said:


> ~spam~



Reported


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 5, 2008)

nvidia said:


> Is there an 8Mbps Unlimited plan from BSNL?



Yep, its a business plan, and it costs 15000 per month. 150K a year for the "discounted price" lol. I wonder, would BSNL's head himself be able to afford this? Anyway we can discuss this in the BSNL query thread. Lets stop this offtopic.


----------



## Pat (May 6, 2008)

pk_chester said:


> Original games should be banned IMO because it costs so much and all those people who buy original games give the company people so much money that they earn around a million dollars per game! Man THAT is real illegality(hehe)



Original games should be banned..Haha  Post of the day! Mazaa aa gaya post padhkar  

Ontopic: Isnt discussing topics related to piracy against the forum rules ??


----------



## pk_chester (May 6, 2008)

Well pirated games are going stronger than original games ever before and with the avaibility of selection of sotwares, games, movies, and music on The Pirate Bay and Demonoid and ISO Hunt it will be getting stronger more. Cheers to all the pirates !!!!!!!!!!!!!  And stick with piracy till your last breath!! MUHAHAHAHA


----------



## ancientrites (May 6, 2008)

pk_chester dont you ever copy my laughing style"MUHAHAHAH" Listen bro...i myself download lots of games from torrents and really feel shame about it.If you say original games should be banned then its gonna be doomsday for pc gamers and pc game industry.perfect example with CRYTEK they are not going to support pc platform from here onwards.i read it in one of the sites or perhaps i posted it some where here.
its upto to you buddy.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2008)

^^^ Agree. And it has already begun. PC gamers are already being short-changed due to rampant piracy issues. Check out EA's FIFA 08 on the PC and then on the X360/PS3. You'll notice how *little* attention has been paid to the PC version (esp. graphics), obviously coz most PC gamers use pirated games downloaded from torrents. It's not as if they can't provide high-quality graphics on the PC version. They just chose not to bother much about it.


----------



## pk_chester (May 6, 2008)

The Crytek thingy is really true. They arent doing any more PC Exclusive games. But they are just ****tards and there are many people like Bethesda and **** that will live upto their names! Still you two make some points about original games!


----------



## Hitboxx (May 6, 2008)

No wonder I don't find (m)any Indian gamers online in my servers.

This thread has lived enough, Closing people!


----------

